# Got A Frog



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

first of all,i found him in nw illinois.he was climbing up my parents wall.my kid HAD to have him and i have spare tanks.
hes maybe 1 1/2 in.green and sometimes gray,a bit of black spotting on the back but faded.only tree frog i see thats in illinois.
got him in a 5g bow with bark and moss over top of it with swimmin pool and just an aquarium light for now.
suprisingly,after a 150 mile trip and some bouncing around,when i put him in his new home,he was snagging baby crickets right out of the gate.
any info anyone has on this critter is appriciated!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Any pics?

Here is a link on the gray treefrog complex in Illinois. Could be one of 2 species only distinguishable by call. Care would be similar to the green tree frog commonly found in pet stores.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah man some pic's would be great


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ill try to get some up this afternoon.hes a fiesty lil bugger.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

not sure if ittl tell you anything,but here he is.



muskielover1 said:


> not sure if ittl tell you anything,but here he is.


ok,idk wtf is going on,but since the site change,i havent been able to attach pics on p fury.tried on 2 different computers,attach file...and nothing.maybe later ill get them on my photobucket account.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://s931.photobucket.com/albums/ad158/joeyalden1/

heres some pics of the frog and my other stuff(see sig).
dont know if you guys can tell me anything more but there they are.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Grey tree frog.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

thanks teach!

its devouring crickets like no other,even making noises at night.seems pretty happy in his new home.if anyone has any tips or things i should know,post it up lol.im going to find more info on feeding and such.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I couldn't view your pics, does he look like this? I tree frog I found last year.


----------

